# Wingers latest pics



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Here is a pic of the old man. I will be 45 at the end of this month.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey!

Looking good ole fella  gotta get me some photo's done soon I have a wicked before phot but no after phot......yet!

Seriously, nice to be able to put a face to the name!

Regards

SD


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2004)

Have you got a wig on there?  but joking aside, looking good there, nice tits, anychance of bigger pictures?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

The only bigger pictures I have are of my Johnson. You might need a big screen for those..........lol

I sent those to Jimmy



> Seriously, nice to be able to put a face to the name!


Thanks mate.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Not bad for natural.

Like Insanity said, nice tits


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

pay no heed to those johnson,s lol, personally i thought the pecs were good, good through the delts too mate, and as above nice to put a face to the name.

Damn im gonna have to work harder through this next course and eat like a demon so i can get some pics up in here too.


----------



## Anders (Jul 13, 2003)

Can't help but notice Winger, but you bear a striking resemblance to William Shatner!



Looking good m8


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2004)

Hahahaha, no he doesn't, it's just the bad light


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Isnt William Shatner about 90 or something? Looking good Winger!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, John. I can pick on him he is my identical twin brother.

He asked me if he should post before he posted and I told him to post them.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

so theres a chance it could be you dude, or are you in better condition


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well thank you very much mates all I can say is Engage


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Now this will crack you up............or not

http://www.williamshatner.com/

Look over to the left in blue. I thought that was my brother..............lol


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

you 2 ever been to one of those Trek conventions? 2 muscular william shatners, youd get all the chicks there, too bad they'd all have skin problems


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

looking very good man.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

looking good old feller


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

look alot better than in the las pic i saw of u, alot thicker


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

Looking good Winger - pecs are great!



john33 said:


> ...and eat like a demon...


You'll be hearing from my lawyers John.

Demon®©Reg TM. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

rofl


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, on the front of that, you sound like microsoft, trying to say windows is there word


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Any chance we can settle outa court? hows 25 possibly dodgy anadrol?, they are a fifty, fifty?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Demon®©Reg TM. All Rights Reserved..............lol


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

I aint been with a human being in over thirty years

squeal like a piggy boy


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Anders said:


> Can't help but notice Winger, but you bear a striking resemblance to William Shatner!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good m8


 but its been doing my head in , i think you look more like McLeod, man do you remember McLeod, Dennis Weaver i think anyway, lol if you dont see it sorry.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea I remember. I walk tall and carry a big gun......lol

As for Jimmy I will make you squeal like a pig


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yep wingy, looking good.

megatron, i love the lego assasination, class


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

*Beem me up scotty, theres no intelligent life down here...*


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

londonhunk said:


> *Beem me up scotty, theres no intelligent life down here...*


*lol.............. Dont forget **William Shatner** shagged some out of this world babes..............lol*

*
Oh so you are saying I look like Dennis Weaver. Well **here** he is on the set of McCloud.*


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I know who you look like!

You look like your identical twin brother hackskii.

Well, hackskii might be a little bigger and better looking but this is just comming from common concensous.

Everybody knows that I have the brains, brawn, and good looks even tho we are the same.

Just kidding, I have had a few more long hard Winters under my belt. Speaking of belts, I think I will have another

All kidding aside, I hope I look as good as you when I get to be your age


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well, I work hard, play hard, stay hard


----------



## Anders (Jul 13, 2003)

Ok, it has been bugging me a lot too - I think its a cross between Shatner and John Ratzner (Cliff from popular sitcom "Cheers")

















p.s Winger, when I look even half as decent as you and am able to post a picture - feel free to rip it out of me!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Anders said:


> Ok, it has been bugging me a lot too - I think its a cross between Shatner and John Ratzner (Cliff from popular sitcom "Cheers")
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries mate I would never rip into anybody on this board, well with the exception of the synthol boy...............lol. That guy was taking too much tes to hold any kind of kind conversation........lol.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

rofl


----------

